# "Frankenstein" On USA Network!



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*Saw this advertised today. Looks interesting:

http://www.usanetwork.com/movies/frankenstein/*


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Since our systems are out around here due to Hurrican Ivan. I'll probably wait for the DVD to come out. My favorite adaptations of ol' Bolt Neck are the original 1930 version with Karloff, *Bride of Frankenstein, The Curse of Frankenstein, Son of Frankenstein, Frankenstein meets The Wolfman,* TNT's original movie starring Randy Quaid as the Monster, and Roger Corman's underrated masterpiece, *Frankenstein Unbound.* I also like the wonderful parody of the story in the 1974 Mel Brooks classic, *Young Frankenstein.*

(a howl is heard as the ramshackle haywagon bearing Fredrick Frankenstein, Inga and Igor trundles toward the castle.)

Inga: Werewolf!
Fredrick: Werewolf?
Igor: There!
Fredrick: Whatdid you say?
Igor: (pointing in different directions) There wolf. There castle.
Fredrick: Why are you talking that way?
Igor: I thought you wanted to.
Fredrick: I don't want to.
Igor: Suit yourself; I'm easy!

Classic!


----------

